# 5 week old BSL rooster



## Nm156

He really is developing quick.5 weeks in first picture.A couple days old in the second picture


----------



## robin416

No second guessing with that little guy.


----------



## Nm156

Here he is at day 61.


----------



## robin416

If he keeps developing like he is, he's going to be a good looking boy.


----------



## Nm156

I think he tried to crow yesterday.I was working on the outside of the coop and i heard what sounding like the egg song.Then i realized it was him.He is almost twice the size of the BSL hens.The reds in the pic are 9 days behind.I went to the farm store for feed,and the sign said 2 free RIRs with purchase of a 50lb bag of feed.


----------



## robin416

OK, are you willing to admit you have an addiction? I started to say problem but having and wanting chickens isn't really a problem. 

What if they hadn't been offered with the feed? Would you have purchased them any way?


----------



## Nm156

Probably not,i had all ready bought 18 this year.I got 15 at the end of Feb.In April i noticed they had a couple roo's mixed in their BSL pullet bin.So i said well i cant just keep 1 baby chick by itself,so i ended up getting 2 friends for company.And then he got 2 more.When the 4 hens get bigger i will try to move them with one of the other coops.If i had more coop space and customers to buy all the eggs i probably would have got more!Now i'm at 35 all together.My original 15 from last year.This year 5 ISA Browns,2 BSL,2 RedCross,2 SLW,4 EE's(hopefully pullets,Looking like they are) then 2 more BSL pullets, 2 RIRs (looking like pullets) and Mr. Roo.


----------



## robin416

With egg prices hitting the roof you might have people knocking on your door looking to buy them. Make sure you post that you have them all over your area. Bet your girls won't be able to keep up with the requests.

In typing all that did it hit you how many there actually is? I know when the hubs would ask me how many I was up to I was always shocked at how many there truly was.


----------



## Nm156

It's a lot of chickens.I think i'm going to be at my cap. Although i can legally have up to 240.


----------



## robin416

240? Sure why not?

I was up over 100 several times. That's a lot of chickens and a lot of feed. I tried, unsuccessfully, to keep that from happening.


----------



## Nm156

So at 240 that would be about 480 lbs of feed a week.


----------



## robin416

I never gave much thought about buying hundreds of pounds at a time for my horses but when it got so I was buying 700 for the chickens that got to be a tad too much like work.


----------



## Nm156

76 days old.


----------



## robin416

With the feet such a contrast with the legs, it looks like they were wading through ashes just before their photo op.


----------



## Nm156

Day 86 , he's starting to crow.Not a full on crow but getting there.


----------



## robin416

He's really beginning to fill out now.


----------



## Nm156

Day 100. Definitely a talker.


----------



## Nm156

Almost at 18 weeks.


----------



## hennypenney

That's a handsome dude there


----------



## pinkmartin

He is beautiful! Before we got chickens, I read about chicken math. It couldn't happen to me. We only "need" 6 birds to show. We will get a couple EE s as a novelty.... We now have 13 birds. There are 11 eggs under the broody hen (hubby only thinks I gave her the 6). Now I'm getting big ideas about breeds I want to breed as a business for 4-H kids... Hello. My name is Pink. I'm addicted to chickens.


----------



## Nm156

I stared with 15 last year.Bought 20 more this year.


----------



## pinkmartin

The only thing that's keeping me somewhat under control is space. If I ever move back to the family farm, well I can't be held responsible for my actions.


----------



## robin416

I didn't let space stop me, I just built more and bigger coops. But I did have the land to be able to accomplish that.


----------



## pinkmartin

Yep. That's the issue here. Not enough land. And my neighbors have been so great about the chickens, I don't want to push my luck either. 20-25 birds are overlooked when you hand out free eggs. 200+ chickens are hard to overlook when your neighbors are close.


----------



## Alaskan

Just get the chickens to wear little hats with googly eyes... Tell everyone it is a flock of martians.


----------



## pinkmartin

I do in fact enjoy googly eyes. If I can get my kid to wear them, and the dogs, it'll all look the same. They'll just think I have funny looking kids.


----------

